# food storage



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive been thinking on getting the food grade 5 gal pails with the mylar bags and filling one with dried beans, another with rice..and so on..my question is...how much oxygen asorber is needed per 5 gal pail?..does it vary with the kinds of foods in each 5 gal pail.. or is it kind of just so many per pail no matter what the food is in them?


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I use 2000 cc in mine. Id rather over kill than take the chance of loosing my storage foods. Yes it can very. You need more for things like macaroni because there is more air than say beans.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I use 1500-2000 in mine. As the above poster says, I'd rather have too much than too little. A lot of what we do now for keeping our food safe is probably overkill, but I feel better doing it.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

*oxygen absorbers*

So the jist is ..one cant overdo the oxy absorbers..but one can fail to put enough of them in the food..that makes sense, ..duh, why couldnt I figure that out..so I get the 5 gal buckets or pails..and mylar bags..open the beans and rice when I get them home from the store..put them in the mylar bags..insert the oxy absorbers, tie or seal the bag..then place lid on pail..and seal that too..I see Emergency Essentials has everything I need for this..Thank you for your replies


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Gonna jump in here with a question. I have dehydrated venison as jerky. I put it in quart jars and sealed with my foodsaver sealing lid thing. Do I need to put oxygenators in the glass jars as well or will the foodsaver seal be sufficient?

I dried this meat until you actually have to let it soak in your mouth before you can chew it. Not greasy or brittle, pass that point.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

*storing food*

I dont know Frey..but I buy and eat jerky all the time in stores that are in vacum sealed packages..I asked the question before on the storage because I would rather do it myself than pay the high prices for the freeze dried or dehydrated stuff..having said that...I have some in 5 gal pails I got through Amazon.com..100$ plus..I have no idea how they taste and hope I never will have to..why I went through Amazon was the10-20 yr self live..and it had decent albeit few reviews...Im sure someone here can answer your question.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

My guess is that it depends on how good your food saver is and how long you expect to store the food. It is only creating a partial vacuum which still leaves some air inside the jar. Part of the remaining air is O2.

I do the same thing, but I'm also eating what I dehydrate. I haven't left anything on the shelf a long time.


----------

